# A picture describing Naruto,Bleach,OP and DBZ



## Rokudaime (Jan 24, 2009)

Stole from the Gfaqs board. I am sorry if this posted before.



What do you guys think? Is it accurate? if yes, what message did you guys got from the picture?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2009)

WHOA those are pretty accurate as fuck


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2009)

Genius. Give this man an award.


----------



## Fran (Jan 24, 2009)

Linkin' Park AMVs


----------



## The Imp (Jan 24, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Linkin' Park AMVs





i just noticed that now


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

Linkin Park sums it up nicely


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

pretty accurate actually, there's still what they might become left, but from what they were to what they are this be true.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

This is fucking dead on.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 24, 2009)

Copy paste dbz pic only with swords for bleach. Hahahahaha


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 24, 2009)

The man is a genius.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

Very accuarte.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 25, 2009)

ahahah oh wow

whoever made this, is a true genius


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 25, 2009)

One piece is so true! I guess that's why its so awesome xP

As for Bleach..dead on 

DBZ...dead on 

Naruto...well..the storyline did get pretty serious, and lots of crying for sure..but unlike Bleach i see it as somewhat of a good thing heh, not necessarily an improvement, but different in a fine way


----------



## BVB (Jan 25, 2009)

purely awesome!


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...emo Linkin park, though I did not get the one piece thing...But the rest were pretty accurate.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 25, 2009)

e-nat said:


> lol...emo Linkin park, though I did not get the one piece thing...But the rest were pretty accurate.



it means OP has been consistent while the other 3 haven't


----------



## El Torero (Jan 25, 2009)

The pic shows clearly how One Piece Wins this


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 25, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> it means OP has been consistent while the other 3 haven't



I pretty sure it is about OP using the same template of story telling from chapter 1 until 400 chapters.

Something like Travel to the an Island , Learnt about the Island's hardship , Beat the Island villain , Save the Island, ??? , PROFIT, Next Island..

Just a thought.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I pretty sure it is about OP using the same template of story telling from chapter 1 until 400 chapters.
> 
> Something like Travel to the an Island , Learnt about the Island's hardship , Beat the Island villain , Save the Island, ??? , PROFIT, Next Island..
> 
> Just a thought.



This  !


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I pretty sure it is about OP using the same template of story telling from chapter 1 until 400 chapters.
> 
> Something like Travel to the an Island , Learnt about the Island's hardship , Beat the Island villain , Save the Island, ??? , PROFIT, Next Island..
> 
> Just a thought.





Yagami1211 said:


> This  !


Yes, but it also means it's not shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragonball - Spot on

Bleach - Spot on

Naruto - Point taken but not a really strong one. Naruto isn't a dark or emo series. I would of done 'starts with actual ninja tactics' then fill the next panel with big ass summons and giant rasengans, maybe sasuke crying to get that emo appeal in it.

One Piece - Pretty spot on. Same shit every arc, just different people.


----------



## TalikX (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha this was great, love the one piece drawings.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone should make an HxH version. It's quite easy. Just leave the 2nd box blank.


----------



## Moon (Jan 26, 2009)

Eh Dragon Ball will always be a different entity than DBZ to me. Naruto and Bleach pretty dead on, though ya can't say OP hasn't upped the power levels a good bit since the start. Gear 2 fairly similar to SS.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 26, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Someone should make an HxH version. It's quite easy. Just leave the 2nd box blank.



Haha, this.

Wonder what could work for Fairy Tail and Gintama?


----------



## Bushin (Jan 26, 2009)

100% proven!

Thanks for the laugh, I really needed that!


----------



## Tools (Jan 26, 2009)

Pretty accurate picture. I agree with it 100%.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2009)

DB>OP.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Obviously the person that did the drawing is a One Piece fanbitch.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 26, 2009)

no crawling in my skin beter somewhere i belong


----------



## Xell (Jan 26, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Obviously the person that did the drawing is a One Piece fanbitch.



Hey, if you don't like it then draw your own one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Someone should make an HxH version. It's quite easy. Just leave the 2nd box blank.


I was seriously going to say this rofl.


----------



## armorknight (Jan 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Dragonball - Spot on
> 
> Bleach - Spot on
> 
> ...



Actually, its a very accurate point. The wangst levels have gone waaaaaaay up
ever since part II of Naruto. It's definitely a lot more emo on average than Bleach or OP.
Kishi is probably trying to go for a "dark and edgy" theme.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 26, 2009)

armorknight said:


> Actually, its a very accurate point. The wangst levels have gone waaaaaaay up
> ever since part II of Naruto. It's definitely a lot more emo on average than Bleach or OP.
> Kishi is probably trying to go for a "dark and edgy" theme.



Considering the shit they've gone through lately, it's sorta understandable. And it's turning around, Naruto recently heard something that should have seriously had him shedding some tears, instead he just says, "I see", and goes straight to pwning.

Unlike Bleach, where I guess the characters have gotten genre-savvy enough to realize they're all going to make it through alive since Kubo lacks balls. Them: "Oh no, someone's been kidnapped! Oh no, Aizen had us falling right into his trap!" Me: "Oh no! Wake me up when any of this will have a permanent consequence!"

As for One Piece, it doesn't need to be dark, just awesome.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> One Piece - Pretty spot on. Same shit every arc, just different people.


 
Oooooh, that makes sense now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

armorknight said:


> Actually, its a very accurate point. The wangst levels have gone waaaaaaay up
> ever since part II of Naruto. It's definitely a lot more emo on average than Bleach or OP.
> Kishi is probably trying to go for a "dark and edgy" theme.



I really don't see how it is emo. Because some people make sad faces once in a while?


----------



## Danchou (Jan 27, 2009)

That is pretty accurate if you look at it. Nice find.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Someone should make an HxH version. It's quite easy. Just leave the 2nd box blank.




2nd box
will be that dog version of togashi giving us a


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I pretty sure it is about OP using the same template of story telling from chapter 1 until 400 chapters.
> 
> Something like Travel to the an Island , Learnt about the Island's hardship , Beat the Island villain , Save the Island, ??? , PROFIT, Next Island..
> 
> Just a thought.





Yagami1211 said:


> This  !





Violent By Design said:


> One Piece - Pretty spot on. Same shit every arc, just different people.


I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.

The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.
> 
> The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.



Do you know who drew this? Where it was found? The context? Me neither. But what is very clear is that DBZ, Naruto and Bleach are being made fun of. So I don't see why One Piece, just because it is OMFG-better-than-any-shounen-out-there , should be an exemption. It is part of the comic and hence part of the joke. I do not see any sign that hinted on the artist is putting OP above the rest. Remaining entertaining, you say? Which part of the 2nd box shows that the artist intended this? A heart? The word awesome? Exclamation mark?  Nope, nothing. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> 2nd box
> will be that dog version of togashi giving us a



Yeah that would work too.  But I would prefer to focus on our feeling of emptiness because of the frequent hiatus.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.
> 
> The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.


 
Being in denial is hard.


----------



## Xell (Jan 27, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Being in denial is hard.



And yet you're still managing to do it. Well done.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.
> 
> The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.



Can I think the way I want to ? Thank you


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

And you people miss it again...

Why do you think One Piece is placed at the bottum?

Usually at the end of a joke, you get a punchline. The punchline here is: look at how Bleach copies and Naruto goes emo while One Piece stays true to its roots.

Seriously, there's a limit to how dense you can be... fanboys 
I mean, any idiot knows a punchline is at the end...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.
> 
> The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.



Be fair, how can you tell otherwise? Do you have any connection with the artist by any chance?

Because from where I stole/take/cop-pasta the picture from other forum, the original poster said it is about Shonen Parody...Not OP > All.



> And you people miss it again...
> 
> Why do you think One Piece is placed at the bottum?
> 
> ...



Not really...,Mr. Superior Complex.

if I am making a comparison about something, I can make 4 different things without any order as well...


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> And you people miss it again...
> 
> Why do you think One Piece is placed at the bottum?
> 
> ...



You imply that by being a punchline, OP is being glorified, compared to the other three which were being made fun of, . But if that's the case then this comic clearly fails as a joke. A joke makes fun of something. You don't give a punchline that glorifies. Those are reserved for inspiration/fanboying comics of the sort, _not_ jokes.

And anyway, if this were an OP fanboying comic, then it must be posted by some OPtard in a forum where OP is usually being separated from the rest of shounen. Rokudaime, being the one who found this, is this the case? Personally, I don't think so. You're just projecting.

And as I already I mentioned, there's nothing that shows that OP being glorified. Where's the smiley? The "I love OP" sign? The heart? Where does it imply that the artist wants to say that OP remains awesome?

It's true, the case of OP is different from the rest because it hardly changed, but in this it is still being made fun of. If you personally think that makes OP awesome (in the same way that a Naruto fan, going beyond the oversimplification of the caricature, would say that the emotions in the 2nd part marks an improvement to the series), then so be it, but that is not at all implied in the comic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I like how you managed to completely twist the point. Or wait, I doubt you guys got it regardless.
> 
> The point was that OP had remained true to its roots and yet managed to stay entertaining.



Lmao. So wait you're the one who is getting mad and negging people for 'not getting the punchline' and were the fan boys? Even if I didn't get the punchline you still got mad rofl. Calm down One Piece isn't as perfect as you think it is.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2009)

Does this mean Naruto now is the best because it is at bottom line?

Punch line or Bottom line don't work on something that don't have certain order...just like this comic strip.

and again, I found the picture on non-OP board...Just to let you know.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Lmao. So wait you're the one who is getting mad and negging people for 'not getting the punchline' and were the fan boys? Even if I didn't get the punchline you still got mad rofl. Calm down One Piece isn't as perfect as you think it is.



Exactly what I was thinking !


----------



## Xell (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't believe the people in this thread are actually trying to tell themselves the artist was insulting One Piece.

Notice how the first picture on all of them seem somewhat positive? Like the artist was hinting "These series used to be good". Then in the second picture of the first three, we see generally stupid looking stuff (DBZ is just AAAA, Bleach is DBZ with swords, Naruto is now Sasuke), but One Piece remains like the first picture though.. Why do you suppose that is? It's because the series has remained fun and consistently good. Thinking otherwise is just being in denial. 

Oh god, did I just praise One Piece? Because that's what you stupid Naruto and Bleach fans seem to get so butthurt about. God forbid we praise One Piece!



Violent By Design said:


> Calm down One Piece isn't as perfect as you think it is.



Hurrrr Durrrr.

Who said One Piece was perfect? No one did.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> You imply that by being a punchline, OP is being glorified, compared to the other three which were being made fun of, . But if that's the case then this comic clearly fails as a joke. A joke makes fun of something. You don't give a punchline that glorifies. Those are reserved for inspiration/fanboying comics of the sort, _not_ jokes.
> 
> And anyway, if this were an OP fanboying comic, then it must be posted by some OPtard in a forum where OP is usually being separated from the rest of shounen. Rokudaime, being the one who found this, is this the case? Personally, I don't think so. You're just projecting.
> 
> ...







Violent By Design said:


> Lmao. So wait you're the one who is getting mad and negging people for 'not getting the punchline' and were the fan boys? Even if I didn't get the punchline you still got mad rofl. Calm down One Piece isn't as perfect as you think it is.



No, I just negged for blatent stupidity. One of the few the reason I'll neg for.



Rokudaime said:


> Does this mean Naruto now is the best because it is at bottom line?
> 
> Punch line or Bottom line don't work on something that don't have certain order...just like this comic strip.
> 
> and again, I found the picture on non-OP board...Just to let you know.


Are you stupid?

*This* comic (note the bolding in the this), is using One Piece as a punch line to show that other shounen have lost their roots. He could have used any shounen that still remains true to itself but OP is the most easily recognisable and known.

The fact that I actually have to explain the joke to you saddens me.



robotnik said:


> I can't believe Zetta's the smartest person in this thread


I'm as shocked as you are.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

mmm
when i saw it for the first time,I was neutral about OP,it wasnt as clear as the other 3
I didnt know if the artist was making fun of it or not
but it didnt look for me that he means it got worse


but also he could mean that OP stayed the same and didnt get better
(repetative)


well,I think both sides make sense

btw I like all of them 

I love how every thread with those 3 ends like that


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 27, 2009)

Zetta And Xell are spot on


----------



## isanon (Jan 27, 2009)

since when did goku have a sword ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2009)

the same shit over and over again.... one piece


----------



## Sesha (Jan 27, 2009)

It took only half a page before the thread was run into the ground with overanalyzations and butthurt faggotry. Good going, guys.
Just view the fucking thing and laugh or whatever. Don't rabble on about it.

Naruto fucking fan


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2009)

All he's showing about One Piece is the fact that it hasn't changed, it's been the same stuff since it started. 
Don't read too much into the image.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 27, 2009)

Are people seriously performing an in-depth analysis on this picture?

lololololol


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Are people seriously performing an in-depth analysis on this picture?
> 
> lololololol



The incipient development of the stereotypical 'black hollow' metaphor as a symbol for racism in Bleach creates a very nice counterpoint to the egalitarianism in our world


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 27, 2009)

The artist omitted an extremely vital detail. He failed to color Sasuke's hair black. Such an obvious mistake was not rendered without purpose. Conveniently, next to Sasuke's picture are the words "These wounds they will not heal". This indicates the incurable wounds white racists have inflicted on African Americans throughout the dark history of racism.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Xell said:


> And yet you're still managing to do it. Well done.


 
Riiiight. Whatever it takes to make you feel better.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 27, 2009)

Dat ass in your avatar looks grotesque


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 27, 2009)

ITT people over analysing a simple comic.


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2009)

BlaZeR said:


> ITT people over analysing a simple comic.



Simple?
Can you not appreciate the underlying meta-

Ahhh, this joke just got old


----------



## Arcadia (Jan 27, 2009)

Come on now guys. Obviously this comic is meta as fuck.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 27, 2009)

stop killing the fun,you guys


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2009)

No, we need more sarcastic metaphors to ruin a joke like an old meme. :ho


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Dat ass in your avatar looks grotesque


 

Lol, can you say "irrelevant"? Wow, that's just sad. Resorting to name-calling something that has nothing to do with the discussion.


----------



## cbus05 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think he's name calling, but I agree, the ass looks weird. The point where the ass cheek hits the leg is like a perfect right angle. It's like she was some girl who was really skinny with no muscles, but got an ass implant, and thus has a tight really big ass, but her legs are still really skinny.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

^That's a nice way to put it



Dimezanime20 said:


> Lol, can you say "irrelevant"? Wow, that's just sad. Resorting to name-calling something that has nothing to do with the discussion.



What was I resorting to? I posted the truth, that ass looks deformed. I didn't bother commenting on your rant about how unfair One Piece's superiority is. Instead of proceeding to paranoid butthurt status, can you try to refute my statement?


----------



## Xell (Jan 28, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Riiiight. Whatever it takes to make you feel better.



Oh the irony.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 28, 2009)

Its funny how "OP staying true to its roots" is changed into "OP > all" and "OP isnt as perfect as you think it is"

And yes, that drawing is spot on.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 28, 2009)

I love how people who hate One Piece always make the convenient discovery that stories have inate structures when they run out of things to hate on it for.

It's a shonen, just like all the other three it has simple structure. This is niether a problem nor a shocking discovery.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 28, 2009)

NF doesn't understand how punchlines work.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2009)

lol the first 3 panels are funny. XD


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry for taking this seriously.  After all those jokes I decided to just forget about the topic and just have my own random fun, but seeing that some people still wouldn't leave it, I might as well indulge myself one more time. 



Zetta said:


> NF doesn't understand how punchlines work.



*Version 1:*
DBZ started like this, and then it became overpowered,
Bleach started like this, and then it copied DBZ and became overpowered,
Naruto started like this, and then it became emo,
OP has stayed the same.

Comment: Not a joke at all, but a commentary.

*Version 2:*
DBZ started fun, then it became overpowered, so it became shit.
Bleach started fun, then it copied DBZ and became overpowered, so it became shit.
Naruto started fun, and then it became emo, so it became shit.
OP started fun, but it remained true to its roots, that's why it is still fun.

Comment: Is this a joke? What's so funny about the so-called punchline? It's not something a neutral artist would draw and post in a neutral board, but an OPtard posting in a board with a legion of fellow OPtards. It is _not_ a joke. The punchline fails in bringing out laughter, of providing a funny twist. It praises OP, and it only succeeds in bringing smiles on the faces of OPtards.

*Version 3:*
DBZ started fun, then it became overpowered, so it became shit.
Bleach started fun, then it copied DBZ and became overpowered, so it became shit.
Naruto started fun, and then it became emo, so it became shit.
OP started fun and it stayed the same, but then again, that's why it became shit.

Comment: So there goes the punchline you are looking for. It has a set-up, a seeming twist because OP description is different, then a further twist to bring out the desired reaction. Now _this_ is more like a joke than the one you've been pointing at and referencing Wikipedia for. It is also neutral and does not make out OP as the great center of universe.

PS I'm not a Narutard, Bleachtard or a DBZtard.

To end, let me just quote:


Rokudaime said:


> Be fair, how can you tell otherwise? Do you have any connection with the artist by any chance?
> 
> Because from where I stole/take/cop-pasta the picture from other forum, the original poster said it is about Shonen Parody...Not OP > All.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

Sesha said:


> It took only half a page before the thread was run into the ground with overanalyzations and butthurt faggotry. Good going, guys.
> Just view the fucking thing and laugh or whatever. Don't rabble on about it.
> 
> Naruto fucking fan


You sound awfully familiar of a certain OBD poster. 

Also in after fan bawwwing.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 28, 2009)

Danchou said:


> You sound awfully familiar of a certain OBD poster.



He does. I would like to know more about him


----------



## Danchou (Jan 28, 2009)

Even the sig makes sense.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kancent said:


> ^That's a nice way to put it
> 
> 
> 
> What was I resorting to? I posted the truth, that ass looks deformed. I didn't bother commenting on your rant about how unfair One Piece's superiority is. Instead of proceeding to paranoid butthurt status, can you try to refute my statement?


 
I'm butthurt? This is coming from the person who randomly decided to comment about my avatar, which had nothing to do with the discussion? Riiiiiight. Why don't you try again, but this time, stay relevant (at least to a poster's comment).


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 28, 2009)

Sesha said:


> It took only half a page before the thread was run into the ground with overanalyzations and butthurt faggotry. Good going, guys.
> Just view the fucking thing and laugh or whatever. Don't rabble on about it.
> 
> Naruto fucking fan




My fucking god, seriously.

I come onto this thread seeing a funny image and hopefully wanting to see funny replies, but what do I fucking get:

"UWAAHHHH WHY ISNT THEY MAKING FUN OF ONE PIECE?!!!"

or

"HERE'S AN IN-DEPTH ANALYSIS ABOUT A *FUCKING DOODLE!!*"


Thanks for making me wanna stab my eyes people.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

Butthurt NF Poster #5964 said:
			
		

> I'm butthurt? This is coming from the person who randomly decided to comment about my avatar, which had nothing to do with the discussion? Riiiiiight. Why don't you try again, but this time, stay relevant (at least to a poster's comment).



Yeah you are butthurt. And you also apparently have a fetish for deformed asses. "Riiiiigh-" Just shut up.


----------



## Xell (Jan 28, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> My fucking god, seriously.
> 
> I come onto this thread seeing a funny image and hopefully wanting to see funny replies, but what do I fucking get:
> 
> ...



Maybe people should stop being denial about the picture then.

"HURRRRR ITS SAYING ONE PIECE IS GENERIC SINCE CHAP 1 - 400 ". Yeah, I'm really sure that's what the artist was trying to get across.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 28, 2009)

All this over a doodle?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2009)

fanboys at their worst.


----------



## Glued (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, DBZ, the good old days.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2009)

I like how the funny part is with Dragon Ball, not one has realized the entire series from Part I to Part II has been about Goku becoming the strongest in the first half of the manga, and then him and his friends having to deal with stronger people afterwards.

Which is why you have people blowning up mountains and destroying islands by the end of Part I. At least Toriyama didn't introduce half ass mechanics and factors into his fighting system after he nailed it down at the 21st Budokai.

Unlike stupid crap like reconfiguring the elemental system in Naruto, or Senjutsu or demon powers of the Jinchurriki and constant other crap like Curse Seals. Or Vizard powers ups.

Also lmao at the classic One Piece zealotry in here. As for Naruto, Part II has nothing but a babbling feast of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura crying like emotionally unattached retards since the get go. Or vice versa with such sterling characters like Pain and Itachi who give a new meaning to the word autism. "Emotional" would be an understatement.

Naruto goes from telling people to shut the fuck up in Part I and get over their problems themselves to becoming a literal hypocrite in that aspect while Kishimoto makes retarded analogies and metaphors of such corny levels that one would think he was trying to emulate dubbed 70's kung fu flicks.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Yeah you are butthurt. And you also apparently have a fetish for deformed asses. "Riiiiigh-" Just shut up.



Who do I even bother with noobs.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 28, 2009)

Says you who started flamebaiting.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Who do I even bother with noobs.



Yeah I'd learn English before attempting to sound intelligent


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

Xell said:


> Maybe people should stop being denial about the picture then.
> 
> "HURRRRR ITS SAYING ONE PIECE IS GENERIC SINCE CHAP 1 - 400 ". Yeah, I'm really sure that's what the artist was trying to get across.



Did you even read my post in the previous page? If you didn't then why don't you go and read, instead of conveniently skipping it and accusing everyone else of being idiotic haters and spewing the same flawed "argument" over and over again?


----------



## Zephos (Jan 28, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Did you even read my post in the previous page? If you didn't then why don't you go and read, instead of conveniently skipping it and accusing everyone else of being idiotic haters and spewing the same flawed "argument" over and over again?



Your argument was basically the cartoon either dumps on Bleach and Naruto and praises One Piece, or makes a really dumb criticism of One Piece.

It's not really that game changing.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it was pretty funny

The response to this thread is pretty much what I would expect too


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Says you who started flamebaiting.


 
You might want to go back and check correctly. 

And Xell; really now? You want to resort to neg reps? You're that hurt over a talk about a pic and other people disagreeing with you? That's just pathetic.

As for the noob Kunt, I wouldn't be talking. 



			
				Kancent said:
			
		

> _Dat ass in your avatar looks grotesque_


 
Yea, 'dat' is not a proper English term.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 28, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> As for the noob Kunt, I wouldn't be talking.
> 
> Yea, 'dat' is not a proper English term.



Strawman. 

'Dat ass' is a slang term.

Using 'who' instead of 'why' was a blatant grammar error.

And you're pretty fucking sad for using the word "noob" to diss me. This isn't game talk.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 28, 2009)

dont ever ever make a thread about OP,naruto and bleach at the same time


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Strawman.
> 
> 'Dat ass' is a slang term.
> 
> ...


 
That wasn't a diss; that's what you are.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 28, 2009)

I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I BLUB BLUB BLUB


----------



## Zephos (Jan 28, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> That wasn't a diss; that's what you are.



That's still a diss you dumbass.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 28, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Your argument was basically the cartoon either dumps on Bleach and Naruto and praises One Piece, or makes a really dumb criticism of One Piece.
> 
> It's not really that game changing.



Oh, so you think that the argument is whether One Piece is really generic or not, so what the artist intended does not matter because we all know the truth anyway? Wrong. It's an argument about the more likely correct _interpretation _of the comic, not what OP really _is_. Whether OP staying the same is _really_ a bad thing is irrelevant, considering that I don't even buy that myself. 

Some guys here actually think that interpreting the comic as a criticism against OP is in denial, a hater and twisting the main idea, you know. 

(And I hope your counter-"argument" is not "Let it rest" "It's just a comic" and other similarly irrelevant things. )


----------



## Zephos (Jan 29, 2009)

> Oh, so you think that the argument is whether One Piece is really generic or not



Plot formula in a shonen action is the rule not the exception. It's every bit as true of DBZ, Bleach, and Naruto.
It's not a big deal.



> so what the artist intended does not matter because we all know the truth anyway?



We don't know what the artist intended, I thought that was your whole deal.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't see how that could be interpreted as a derisive jab towards One Piece...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> That wasn't a diss; that's what you are.



u r a winner


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Did you even read my post in the previous page? If you didn't then why don't you go and read, instead of conveniently skipping it and accusing everyone else of being idiotic haters and spewing the same flawed "argument" over and over again?



I did read it. What's new that it brings to the current "argument"? Nothing. You've just stated what everyone else has stated in a longer way. 

The fact of the matter is that you missed the point of the comic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Wtf NF, you guys are really sucking the fun out of everything. Stop treating it like some deep discussion on religion and just enjoy the fucking artwork already


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Wtf NF, you guys are really sucking the fun out of everything. Stop treating it like some deep discussion on religion and just enjoy the fucking artwork already



Why do people keep posting this? What's wrong with discussing about a picture (even if it is a doodle)?

It's not like this forum was made for anything else.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Its not that discussing is the problem, just the manner in which you guys discuss. Stop trying to convince each other that you're percpective is right, and the others is wrong. Just discuss what your perspective is and why you think like that. Stop trying to turn everything into a persuasive essay for gods sake.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> You might want to go back and check correctly.



Right..... 



Dimezanime20 said:


> Obviously the person that did the drawing is a One Piece fanbitch.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2009)

Xell said:


> I did read it. What's new that it brings to the current "argument"? Nothing. You've just stated what everyone else has stated in a longer way.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you missed the point of the comic.



No, my point is that our interpretation is the more likely answer. 

If it's a criticism: It's a proper joke, the sort everyone has a good laugh at.

If it's praising OP: It is not really a joke but a tribute to One Piece by an OPtard in a board full of other OPtards. It's a preferential treatment _for_ OP, whereas our interpretation implies that all were criticized equally.

That's why I quoted Rokudaime to give you the context of where she got it. So unless you track down the artist and he says that your interpretation is correct, then we have more reason to believe our interpretation. So who's missing the point now?

Bah, I don't care anymore. -.-;

@Zephos: Yeah it's not a big deal. But we're not discussing here whether the criticism is _justified_, but whether we have a reason to believe that the artist criticized OP _in the first place_. It may look petty to you and all, since when you replied to me that wasn't really your main concern, but whatever.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2009)

What i got from that pic was:

Dragon Ball: Started as an adventure about Goku travelling around the world, meeting people, searching for the dragon balls and kicking ass in the process and ended as a power level festival!

Bleach: Started as a story about a guy who gets shinigami powers by accident and decides to use those powers to protect his city and friends from the hollows but right now is as power level festival!

Naruto: Started as a story about ninjas, we have Naruto, the main character, meeting people, making friends, having adventures and stuff while training to be the strongest ninja in the village and trying to achieve his dream, but right now is all about Sasuke's emoness!

One Piece: Started as a pirate adventure and right now still is a pirate adventure!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm, anyone got any ideas of how other series would look if they were done in this style? D.Gray Man would start off the same as Naruto but end with a solo pic of General Cross


----------



## Xell (Jan 29, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> No, my point is that our interpretation is the more likely answer.
> 
> If it's a criticism: It's a proper joke, the sort everyone has a good laugh at.
> 
> ...



What if I were to tell you I'm the artist. Would you believe me? Probably not.

What you're doing is analyzing the picture and pulling stuff from it which wasn't intended. It's like watching Trainspotting, a film which shows the life of drug addicts and saying "Oh, this film glorifies drugs", when really it was showing the horrors of drug addiction. 

Or watching This Is England and saying "This film makes out racism is okay". I guess it's perception at the end of the day.. 

And why does it HAVE to be an OPtard? Couldn't it be someone appreciating the series for sticking with its roots? 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> What i got from that pic was:
> 
> Dragon Ball: Started as an adventure about Goku travelling around the world, meeting people, searching for the dragon balls and kicking ass in the process and ended as a power level festival!
> 
> ...



*CORRECT*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Hmmm, anyone got any ideas of how other series would look if they were done in this style? D.Gray Man would start off the same as Naruto but end with a solo pic of General Cross



Not quite sure I follow. Elaborate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder how Hitman Reborn will be portrayed in such a picture?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Kids getting into trouble with mafia babies to, rings and boxes and animals oh my!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Kids getting into trouble with mafia babies to, rings and boxes and animals oh my!



I was thinking more of pokemon, actually.

Well, it's too early to judge Soul Eater, so how about Yakitate Japan?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 29, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Not quite sure I follow. Elaborate.



Because it's always him who turns up to beat an 'unbeatable enemy' at the last second and take all the glory. Even when Allen and Lenalee were on the verge of beating that first level 4 and he turns up and steals their frag  Not to mention the main villian stated himself that Cross is the only guy who can challenge him. 

I was originally thinking of having Allen Walker and his friends cowering in the background whilst the Generals and a Level 4 were going at it actually, because every single Exorcist has been made to look shit from the first Level 4 fight. It's a shame that in 30 chapters time even Chaoji will be ripping through them like a lawn mower through grass, though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think so, right now Allen and Kanda are getting there asses handed to them by the new Level 4.

Once D.Gray-Man returns in April we'll see how it concludes though


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2009)

Another HxH would be:
Picture 1: Gon, Killua,Leorio and Kurapika
Picture 2: Gon, Killua


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 29, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I don't think so, right now Allen and Kanda are getting there asses handed to them by the new Level 4.
> 
> Once D.Gray-Man returns in April we'll see how it concludes though



In April we shall see 

-

Surely Fairy Tail would start with the whole FT gang and then end with Natsu, Erza and Grey? Anyway, D.Gray Man and FT haven't been going too long compared to these other 5 year + series the pic makes fun of, so they can't be epicly judged yet


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Another HxH would be:
> Picture 1: Gon, Killua,Leorio and Kurapika
> Picture 2: Gon, Killua



Or maybe:

Picture 1: Gon, Killua, Leorio, Kurapika and Hisoka doing something!

Picture 2: A sign saying HIATUS


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Right.....


 

Awwwwwwwww, you got offended because I called you a fanbitch? Didn't realize that it had so much power.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, i am offended because i pointed out your flamebait. 

Some groundbreaking logic right there man.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 29, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I wonder how Hitman Reborn will be portrayed in such a picture?



First pic much like DB(1) with all sorts off stuff.
second pic like DB(2) but instead with flaming animal.

I'm really getting sick of the box weapons...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Awwwwwwwww, you got offended because I called you a fanbitch? Didn't realize that it had so much power.



And you bitch about receiving negs. Shut up before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kancent said:


> And you bitch about receiving negs. Shut up before you embarrass yourself further.


 
Lol, what? Lets see, the 3 of you bitches that decided to neg me together because you're too upset to have anything proper to say in this thread, or me putting you guys on blast for it...?

Yea, a lot of emotions there.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:
			
		

> I'm butthurt over being negged for hypocrisy and utter faggotry



I see            .


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Lol, what? Lets see, the 3 of you bitches that decided to neg me together because you're too upset to have anything proper to say in this thread, or me putting you guys on blast for it...?
> 
> Yea, a lot of emotions there.



You're only embarrasing yourself here genius.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 30, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Or maybe:
> 
> Picture 1: Gon, Killua, Leorio, Kurapika and Hisoka doing something!
> 
> Picture 2: Togashi in his boxers playing RPG's while his wife is on the computer spreading rumors on the web that he's "sick".




FIXED.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 30, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Lol, what? Lets see, the 3 of you bitches that decided to neg me together because you're too upset to have anything proper to say in this thread, or me putting you guys on blast for it...?
> 
> Yea, a lot of emotions there.



I negged you because you will not the shut the hell up. I don't even know what side of the debate your on.


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2009)

Zephos said:


> I negged you because you will not the shut the hell up. I don't even know what side of the debate your on.



^-  ~ My sentiments too.



> Picture 2: Togashi in his boxers playing RPG's while his wife is on the computer spreading rumors on the web that he's "sick".



! ~ 
Or the D-Gray Man Author claiming she's broken her wrist...And in the background, she's... :ho?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 30, 2009)

About the Reborn

Pic 1 : Everything look like a school-life comedy manga
Pic 2 : Yaoi Fest


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 30, 2009)

Zephos said:


> I negged you because you will not the shut the hell up. I don't even know what side of the debate your on.


 
You're the one to talk. I don't see you being quiet over there.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 30, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> ^-  ~ My sentiments too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleeping in the bath trying to come up with some more ideas again?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread has given me a lot of laughs.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 30, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> You're the one to talk. I don't see you being quiet over there.



I don't see half the thread telling me to shut up either.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

Zephos said:


> I don't see half the thread telling me to shut up either.



Shut up.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 31, 2009)

Zephos said:


> I don't see half the thread telling me to shut up either.


 Thats cause most people agree with you including myself


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 31, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Thats cause most people agree with you including myself


 
The same ones who don't like being told the opposite feeling of an image that's left up for personal interpretation? Yea.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 31, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> The same ones who don't like being told the opposite feeling of an image that's left up for personal interpretation? Yea.



This insult is the verbal equivalent of a sagging balloon, with the "yeah :smiley" being the final little fart.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I pretty sure it is about OP using the same template of story telling from chapter 1 until 400 chapters.
> 
> Something like Travel to the an Island , Learnt about the Island's hardship , Beat the Island villain , Save the Island, ??? , PROFIT, Next Island..
> 
> Just a thought.



If it works, why change it?


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2009)

wow this picture, dead on

 nice picture


----------



## Xell (Jan 31, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> The same ones who don't like being told the opposite feeling of an image that's left up for personal interpretation? Yea.



Why are you still posting?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 31, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Lol, what? Lets see, the 3 of you bitches that decided to neg me together because you're too upset to have anything proper to say in this thread, or me putting you guys on blast for it...?
> 
> Yea, a lot of emotions there.



And I just negged you now.

There's only so much faggotry I can deal with before pressing that red button and losing more faith in humanity.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 31, 2009)

Xell said:


> Why are you still posting?


 
And you?...


----------



## Botzu (Jan 31, 2009)

robotnik said:


> holy shit they were right
> 
> that ass looks fucking disgusting


honestly wtf. xD Im kind of ashamed though when I first saw it I couldn't figure out which angle it was taken from. Thought to myself "is that a deformity or is that what a pregnancy looks like from below?"


----------



## Xell (Feb 1, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> And you?...



Well, most of your posts seem to consist of 'BAWW YOU GUYS NEGGED ME', 'STOP FLAMING ME OVER MY UGLY ASS AVATAR' and so on.

I'm just wondering why you're bothering to still post / continue with life.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 1, 2009)

One Piece is the best Yet again! but it needs  more boat. good job XD


----------

